# Welches Bike sollte ich mir kaufen?



## sabatai (1. November 2005)

Hallo,

solche Threads wie meinen gibt es hier bestimmt fast täglich aber ich hätte wirklich ein paar wichtige Fragen zum BMX Kauf. 

Ich habe die FAQ zum BMX Kauf hier im Forum schon gelesen und deshalb werde ich vom Kauf der typischen billig BMX Rädern bei Ebay abstand nehmen. Also danke erst mal für die Warnung - ich wäre schon fast in Versuchung gekommen.   

Aber dennoch kann ich mir es ehrlich gesagt nicht leisten die empfohlenen 350 uro auf den Tisch zu legen. Ich habe gerade erst mit meinem Studium in einer neuen Stadt begonnen und viel Geld habe ich noch nicht gespart - ich will maximal 250 uro ausgeben. 

Das BMX will ich in erster Linie zum Cruisen und Street fahren. Ich bin zuvor noch kein BMX gefahren aber ich hab schon vor mich mit Herz hinter die Sache zu klemmen. 

Ich bin früher viel Skateboard gefahren und weiß deshalb schon wie wichtig gutes Material ist, aber bei Ebay gibt es dennoch ein paar solide wirkende BMX Räder, die unter der 250 uro Schwelle liegen und sich optisch von dem Billig Müll abheben.

Hier sind ein paar Räder die in meiner Auswahl stehen:

BMX Bike von VISP 

BMX Bike Felt Revolt 

BMX Bike gebraucht Titus Dragonfly 

BMX Bike GTI 

BMX Bike HAI 

BMX Bike MADMAX 

und hier wohl die Bikes die mir hier alle empfehlen werden: 

KHE Bike 

BMX GT BIKE 

Ich wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht und mir hier helfen könnte. 

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus, Sebi


----------



## billi (1. November 2005)

jetzt sag nicht das du in karlsruhe studierst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidekicker (1. November 2005)

naja ich find se alle nicht sooo..
aber ich würde irgendwei des khe sachen obwohl opc und flatland zeug aber ka


----------



## man1ac (1. November 2005)

die räder kanst du eigentlich alle vergessen

bis auf das khe

aber das is ein flatland rad und nicht zum dtreeten oder zum cruisen gedacht.

das gt is wohl noch beste was du dir da ausgesucht hast ber auch nciht so der renner.

der rest ist alles ebay müll kannst dir auch ein rad im karstadt oder so kaufen is der geliche müll

am besten nimm dir eins von wtp das sind meiner meinung nach die besten kompletträder auf dem markt


----------



## sabatai (1. November 2005)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt sag nicht das du in karlsruhe studierst



Nein in Bonn, aber ursprünglich komm ich aus Schwäbisch Gmünd.

@sidekicker

Also das von Visp macht auch keinen schlechten Eindruck auf mich aber ich kenn mich halt nicht wirklich aus. Ich denke die Leute wollten ein erschwingliches aber dennoch nicht schlechtes Bike schaffen - den Eindruck macht es zumindest auf mich.


----------



## sabatai (1. November 2005)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> die räder kanst du eigentlich alle vergessen
> 
> bis auf das khe
> 
> ...



Wodurch unterscheidet sich das Flatland vom Street Bike? Das ist doch im Prinzip das Selbe (zumindest beim Skaten). 

Gibt es WTB Bikes im Internet?


----------



## numinisflo (1. November 2005)

Ein guter Tip von mir: Lass die Finger von dem E-Bay-Schrott, auch wenn du unbedingt und sofort ein bmx willst, aber mit diesem Mist wirst du keinen Spaß beim biken haben. Das KHE ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber ein absolutes Flatland bike, ich würde dir davon ebenfalls abraten! Das GT geht so, aber ich würd einfach noch ein paar Wochen warten und dann noch nen hunderter draufschmeißen und dafür lange Freude dran haben. 
Ist das alles was E-Bay momentan zu bieten hat???


Gruß

FLO


----------



## sabatai (1. November 2005)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Ein guter Tip von mir: Lass die Finger von dem E-Bay-Schrott, auch wenn du unbedingt und sofort ein bmx willst, aber mit diesem Mist wirst du keinen Spaß beim biken haben. Das KHE ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber ein absolutes Flatland bike, ich würde dir davon ebenfalls abraten! Das GT geht so, aber ich würd einfach noch ein paar Wochen warten und dann noch nen hunderter draufschmeißen und dafür lange Freude dran haben.
> Ist das alles was E-Bay momentan zu bieten hat???
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Das GT würd ich mir vielleicht holen, dass mit der Leasingfinanzierung ist eine gute Sache. Gibt es andere Internet Händler die so etwas anbieten? Dadurch könnte ich mir auch ein teureres leisten.

Mehr hat Ebay momentan nicht zu bieten, das sind noch die besten. Die anderen kosten alle zwischen 100-140 uro und sind wohl ziemlicher Müll.


----------



## numinisflo (1. November 2005)

[url="www.wethepeople.de/2004/product.php"]wtp
[/url]


----------



## anulu (1. November 2005)

hau doch noch 50-80 drauf unn hol dirs wtp bolt!


----------



## numinisflo (1. November 2005)

Nochmal zum Unterschied Flatlandbikes / Dirtbikes: Ist schon ein ordentlicher Unterschied von der Geometrie her, dann ist der Radstand kürzer und vor allem das Unterrohr wesentlich höher gezogen.
Ich denke das für einen Einsteiger zum cruisen u. lernen ein Dirt/Streetbike am besten ist.


FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabatai (1. November 2005)

Wo stehen die Preise zu den WTB Bikes? Bieten die auch so eine Art Leasing an?


----------



## goodiecore (1. November 2005)

Alter guckst du hier : http://www.paranogarage.de/itemAll.php4?SubCatID=8


----------



## kater (1. November 2005)

sabatai schrieb:
			
		

> Wo stehen die Preise zu den WTB Bikes? Bieten die auch so eine Art Leasing an?


----------



## DirtJumper III (1. November 2005)

sabatai schrieb:
			
		

> Wo stehen die Preise zu den WTB Bikes? Bieten die auch so eine Art Leasing an?



boaahhhhhhh haste keine kohle oder wat...


----------



## sidekicker (1. November 2005)

bald is weihnachten !!und dan wüde ich mia n wtp darkness oder son teil kaufen !


----------



## sabatai (1. November 2005)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> boaahhhhhhh haste keine kohle oder wat...



Nee, hab leider kein Goldesel im Keller stehen...   

@Kater

Also das GT BMX für 250  kann man leasen... So was gibts also auch wie du siehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (1. November 2005)

*sing* wir brauchen mods*sing*


----------



## DirtJumper III (1. November 2005)

sabatai schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, hab leider kein Goldesel im Keller stehen...



schade. dann würd ich sparen........


----------



## DaDan (2. November 2005)

Wenn ich "nur" 250 Euro zur Verfügung hätte würde ich schaun das ich was gebrauchtes bekomme.
Neue Komplettbikes für den Preis.....ne da wirste net lange deinen Spass dran haben.


----------



## GizzZ (2. November 2005)

Finde ich eigentlich gar nicht. Lieber ein nigel-nagel neues nicht so gutes kaufen als ein etwas besseres gebrauchtes. Der Grund liegt ganz einfach darin, dass es viel mehr Spass macht wenn man sich auf sein Bike setzt und denkt "Hey der Kratzer stammt von nem 50-50 beim Bahnhof". Abgesehn davon ist es einfach ein geiles Gefühl, sich das erste mal auf ein komplett neues Rad zu setzen mit der Sicherheit, dass auf gar keinen Fall was kaputt ist. An dieses Gefühl kommt einfach kein Gebraucht-Rad ran. 
Für mich ist das in etwa so wie für Menschen die kein Sex vor der Ehe wollen


----------



## DaDan (2. November 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich eigentlich gar nicht. Lieber ein nigel-nagel neues nicht so gutes kaufen als ein etwas besseres gebrauchtes. Der Grund liegt ganz einfach darin, dass es viel mehr Spass macht wenn man sich auf sein Bike setzt und denkt "Hey der Kratzer stammt von nem 50-50 beim Bahnhof". Abgesehn davon ist es einfach ein geiles Gefühl, sich das erste mal auf ein komplett neues Rad zu setzen mit der Sicherheit, dass auf gar keinen Fall was kaputt ist. An dieses Gefühl kommt einfach kein Gebraucht-Rad ran.
> Für mich ist das in etwa so wie für Menschen die kein Sex vor der Ehe wollen



Wenn er ernsthaft vorhat beim BMXen zu bleiben dann sind diese "billig" BMX Räder absolut ungeeignet.
Klar es ist neu...alles schön und gut....nur hat er nix davon wenn das Bike nach 5mal fahren kaputt ist.


----------



## GizzZ (2. November 2005)

Ich hab da auch eher an ein wtp bold oder so gedacht. Ich habs sogar dazugeschrieben dann aber wieder gelöscht weil ich dachte man versteht das so.


----------



## clickclack (2. November 2005)

sabatai schrieb:
			
		

> Wo stehen die Preise zu den WTB Bikes? Bieten die auch so eine Art Leasing an?[/QUOT
> 
> hammer


----------



## Jesus Freak (2. November 2005)

> Wo stehen die Preise zu den *WTB* Bikes? Bieten die auch so eine Art Leasing an?



*Wi*lderness *T*rail *B*ikes stellt keine Bikes, bzw. keine Rahmen mehr her. 

cheers


----------



## GizzZ (2. November 2005)

Ich glaube er meint WT*P* oder war das ein Scherz von dir?

@sabatai:
Da du ja noch nie BMX gefahren bist solltest du unter Umständen den Ratschlag aus der FAQ beherzigen und dir mal so ein BMX bei deinem örtlichen Bike-Händler ausleihen oder halt mal zu einem Skatepark gehn und da mal höflich fragen. Die werden dir hundert pro auch von den Ebay Rädern abraten und vielleicht kommst du ja dann auf die Idee noch 2 Monate länger zu sparen und dir dann ein "gutes" zu holen.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (13. November 2005)

Da gibts Ratenzahlung http://www.raddiscount.de/BMX.html.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pointpate (14. November 2005)

Also von GT das Zone für 249.
Nicht das beste aber trennt sich vom ebay Schrott oder?

Ride on !!!

Greetz pointpate


----------



## Flatpro (14. November 2005)

pointpate schrieb:
			
		

> Also von GT das Zone für 249.
> Nicht das beste aber trennt sich vom ebay Schrott oder?
> 
> Ride on !!!
> ...


klappe zu affe tot,
alle noobs bitte sterben gehen, hab genug von sonem quatsch


----------



## pointpate (14. November 2005)

wenn ich was falsches gesagt habe dann nehme ich alles zurück.
ist das so gut oder so ********.
der typ wolte was was nicht mehr wie 250 kostet
und das kostet 249
also habe ich das hierrein geschrieben.
und so schlecht is gt nich oder?


----------



## Flatpro (14. November 2005)

pointpate schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich was falsches gesagt habe dann nehme ich alles zurück.
> ist das so gut oder so ********.
> der typ wolte was was nicht mehr wie 250 kostet
> und das kostet 249
> ...


lies dich ersma ins forum ein und wenn du die weisheit erlangt hast, wer hier nonsense verbreitet und auf wessen seite die wahre lehre steht, dann meld dich wieder


----------



## UrbanJumper (15. November 2005)

pointpate schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich was falsches gesagt habe dann nehme ich alles zurück.


man sollte schon von seinem eigenen Komentar überzeugt sein


----------

